# Hiking with Minis and Ponies



## MindySchroder (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm not sure which forum would be the most appropriate for this subject. 



I love tracking my time and miles driving but haven't been driving much at all this year. Mostly I've been walking and hiking with my two boys. We have really put the miles down, having walked 92 miles since January. This month we have really started to walk so we can all get legged up for some more difficult and long hikes this summer. I would like to hike into some mountain lakes and camp with my two ponies a few times this summer!




I thought it would be fun for some of us that walk our ponies and don't always drive, or in some cases some may not drive at all, to track our miles. If there is interest in this let's discuss! And maybe if someone knows just which forum this would fit into the best let me know


----------



## Taz (Apr 14, 2021)

You're boys are gorgeous. What a wonderful way to spend time with them.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm interested! Although having just started a new job with a 45-minute commute in the OPPOSITE direction as the barn, I'm pretty much only hiking on Sundays these days while also trying to squeeze in some more formal long-lining and hopefully driving sessions (haven't hitched him since last fall)...so the miles will be small for a while! But I'm committed.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2021)

I walk a lot with my horses. I don't have an exact way to track distance; I just know how long our usual routes are. But I think it would be a fun thing to do. If there was a post topic on the main page, that might be the appropriate place to put it. Many people who walk with their horses might not think to look on a driving page.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 14, 2021)

I think its a great idea, I have no place to hike but would if I could!
Zorro's eyes


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 15, 2021)

Wonderful idea, Mindy! Handsome trail buddies! I walk more than drive with my minis and keep a personal log from about May through October. It would be fun to share hiking notes with others. 

Mary Flora


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 15, 2021)

Great! I will post this on the main miniature horse forum as well. My ponies are actually Shetland ponies, Zorro is 40" tall and Oliver will most likely be that tall as well, but maybe it's alright for me to share in the miniature horse forum rather the Shetland?

And walks down the road or in your pasture count as much as hikes in the mountains. I have driven most of my routes on the road in my car so I know exactly how far I am walking with them. I also use an app on my phone called Strava. This app will work even when I am not connected to data. It will track our walks and keep track of how far we have gone and our elevation gain. But it won't save our walks if I'm not connected so in that case I will take a screen shot so I can record my distance when I get home!

I'm happy to have some people join me on this journey


----------



## MBENES (Apr 16, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I walk a lot with my horses. I don't have an exact way to track distance; I just know how long our usual routes are. But I think it would be a fun thing to do. If there was a post topic on the main page, that might be the appropriate place to put it. Many people who walk with their horses might not think to look on a driving page.


If you get a good smart watch with health features, it will track your steps, or use GPS, to give you an indication of how far you have walked. I find that my back and forth activities, combined with walks with dog and mini result in 5-7 miles per day.


----------



## PurraPony (Apr 16, 2021)

What a fun idea! I'm getting a mini or two this spring/summer and my plan is for them to be my walking/hiking buddies. When my dream is fulfilled, I'll join in the fun! 
Your boys are gorgeous! <3


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 16, 2021)

PurraPony said:


> What a fun idea! I'm getting a mini or two this spring/summer and my plan is for them to be my walking/hiking buddies. When my dream is fulfilled, I'll join in the fun!
> Your boys are gorgeous! <3


Awesome! They make wonderful walking buddies. Some days I have my hands full with both my ponies and my dog. LOL!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 16, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> Awesome! They make wonderful walking buddies. Some days I have my hands full with both my ponies and my dog. LOL!


Yes, walking both can be a handful. One walks faster than the other; one tows and one is towed; one is snatch-and-grab... Sometimes I am worn out when I get home from managing them both. 
The down side to walking both, is it is harder to do needed behavior correction. I am out for exercise, not for a training session.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Apr 17, 2021)

This post comes at a good time, I was just thinking yesterday I needed to start walking with my minis again.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 17, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Yes, walking both can be a handful. One walks faster than the other; one tows and one is towed; one is snatch-and-grab... Sometimes I am worn out when I get home from managing them both.
> The down side to walking both, is it is harder to do needed behavior correction. I am out for exercise, not for a training session.


It works best when one is well trained. Zorro is voice command trained and knows exactly what is expected of him. So I can spend some time helping the baby, Oliver learn his duties out on the trail. Not that Zorro won't try to eat if I give him a chance but he will stop with a word from me. This makes everything so much easier!

We did 6 miles today! Our longest hike to date. I'm so proud of us. Some of the hikes I want to do this summer are 6 miles ONE WAY so we have our work cut out for us! But I'm happy we are out there making headway.

I posted this idea on the main miniature horse forum and didn't have a single bite. LOL! So I think I'll keep it here if that is alright with everyone? I can start a new topic where we can start tracking our walking miles. Let me know if this is how you would like to proceed!


----------



## maewest4u (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks for the post Mindy. You are an inspiration! My first horse was a Shetland 
I walk our miniature horses as often as we can. Great exercise for all of us. They are 3 years old now. Started out at 4 months. Everyone looks forward to walking. Apache and Phantom stick their faces in the halters to go walking. Trained early to not eat on the walk. They also enjoy seeing other “big” horses in the neighborhood.


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi All, I love this idea. I do not drive my two minis but do walk them. I only take one out at a time. I wish I could take both out. Sometimes my neighbor will walk with me so I can take both. I love seeing the pictures.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 18, 2021)

Yay! I love that you are taking the babies out @maewest4u !! Oliver was weaned a little early at 4 months old and has been going with Zorro and I on most walks since he came to live with us. He gets breaks here and there because he is still a baby and Zorro and I are laying down the miles, but mostly he joins us!

Here is a video from when Oliver was smaller. I didn't have a halter on him for some of the walks. He just ate the grass in the ditch then would RUN to catch up to us 



It can be tricky walking two at the same time but I've been doing it for years and years. Even when I had my big horses. I would walk them both at the same time as I also took them for walks and hikes. My neighbors have thought I was weird for a loooong time. I'm known as the hippie horse chick up here


----------



## maewest4u (Apr 18, 2021)

How cute is that video!
My Appaloosa, Phantom, will lead from both sides so it’s easy to walk two at once. Some times I’ll put on their surcingles with long lines and ground drive them. They love it. 
Looks like have a beautiful area with no traffic.


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 18, 2021)

We have lots of traffic but it's country road traffic, motorcycles, four wheelers, tractors, big trucks pulling all kinds of trailers, cars, regular trucks, cement trucks, tons of different delivery trucks. LOTS of things going on out here. And DOGS. Not too many loose ones but enough that they are both good at being rushed by big LOUD barking dogs. We spook up deer and bunnies and coyotes. Run into a moose now and then. People riding bikes and horses. It's a great place for training!

I will start my two with Oliver on the left and Zorro on the right and then when we turn around they switch sides so both are well versed in being led from either side. Since Zorro is a driving pony and Oliver will be a driving pony they should be equally comfortable seeing me out either eye. Zorro responds to voice commands and Oliver is learning them on our walks. All preparation for later driving!


----------



## PurraPony (Apr 27, 2021)

(Edited for clarification) When I start walking with my mini, will he/she need to wear boots? We'll be walking on paved road, grass, and dirt/mud trails. If so, I'll start a new thread for my boot questions.  Enjoying all these posts! Can't wait to join in the fun!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2021)

PurraPony said:


> When I start walking with my mini, will I need boots? Will be walking on paved road, grass, and dirt/mud trails. If so, I'll start a new thread for my boot questions.  Enjoying all these posts! Can't wait to join in the fun!


GUess it depends on how far you intend to walk. I have trouble finding boots/ tennis shoes that are comfortable so I just wear my Western Chief clogs. My walking terrain is varied also.
Yesterday when we were walking on the dirt road, there was a rattlesnake laying on the side. Yikes. Someone had run over it, so it was dead, thank goodness. The horses were not startled, but I was!


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 27, 2021)

PurraPony said:


> When I start walking with my mini, will I need boots? Will be walking on paved road, grass, and dirt/mud trails. If so, I'll start a new thread for my boot questions.  Enjoying all these posts! Can't wait to join in the fun!


If you mean for yourself that is totally a personal choice for sure!

If you mean for your ponies then it will depend on what kind of footing they live on and how sensitive their feet are as the terrain changes. My roads are hard packed with large sharp rocks so my ponies are more comfortable wearing their boots on that kind of terrain. When we hike in the mountains and the trails are more dirt they don't need their boots for that. When we walk in the pasture they don't wear their boots. It really depends on the terrain and their overall hoof health!


----------



## PurraPony (Apr 27, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> GUess it depends on how far you intend to walk. I have trouble finding boots/ tennis shoes that are comfortable so I just wear my Western Chief clogs. My walking terrain is varied also.
> Yesterday when we were walking on the dirt road, there was a rattlesnake laying on the side. Yikes. Someone had run over it, so it was dead, thank goodness. The horses were not startled, but I was!


Thank you, Marsha - glad the snake was dead! I should have clarified. I meant to ask if my mini should wear boots. lol Sometimes my brain gets ahead of my fingers.


----------



## PurraPony (Apr 27, 2021)

MindySchroder said:


> If you mean for yourself that is totally a personal choice for sure!
> 
> If you mean for your ponies then it will depend on what kind of footing they live on and how sensitive their feet are as the terrain changes. My roads are hard packed with large sharp rocks so my ponies are more comfortable wearing their boots on that kind of terrain. When we hike in the mountains and the trails are more dirt they don't need their boots for that. When we walk in the pasture they don't wear their boots. It really depends on the terrain and their overall hoof health!


Thank you! Yes, I meant for my mini. lol Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Abby P (Apr 27, 2021)

I think it totally depends on your horse. My guy goes over the rocky/rooty trails we have barefoot with no issues. His feet will only chip if they need a trim! If I were doing a lot of miles on pavement at speeds above a walk then I would probably want him to have some kind of protection. If you're just walking I would say just keep an eye on them - if they are gimping over the rocks or wearing their feet down too fast, then give them protection. If not then you're fine although for lots of trotting on pavement I'd want boots for concussion protection.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 27, 2021)

I started putting boots on mine not so much because of hard surface wearing the hooves, as for the concussion on the joints. So, if we are going very far on pavement, I put their boots on them.


----------



## PurraPony (May 9, 2021)

Abby P said:


> I think it totally depends on your horse. My guy goes over the rocky/rooty trails we have barefoot with no issues. His feet will only chip if they need a trim! If I were doing a lot of miles on pavement at speeds above a walk then I would probably want him to have some kind of protection. If you're just walking I would say just keep an eye on them - if they are gimping over the rocks or wearing their feet down too fast, then give them protection. If not then you're fine although for lots of trotting on pavement I'd want boots for concussion protection.


Thank you!


----------



## PurraPony (May 9, 2021)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I started putting boots on mine not so much because of hard surface wearing the hooves, as for the concussion on the joints. So, if we are going very far on pavement, I put their boots on them.


Thank you!


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2022)

MindySchroder said:


> I'm not sure which forum would be the most appropriate for this subject.
> View attachment 43267
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2022)

Hi 
I am so happy to have come upon this thread. I love to hike with my minis but don’t know anyone in my area-Burlington VT- who does. I have ridden around my state camping with my horse and want to do the same with my littles. Or head west into more wide open country.
I am curious what boots you use? And also if anyone has found a pack system for small horses? 

I am also keeping track of my mileage with Map my Walk. 
Thanks,
Mink


----------



## MaryFlora (Oct 24, 2022)

Welcome Mink! Backpacking sounds like a wonderful idea! 

I have a pair of EZ Boots for my mini that has worked for our purpose. The boots are two years old and holding up well to date.


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2022)

MaryFlora said:


> Welcome Mink! Backpacking sounds like a wonderful idea!
> 
> I have a pair of EZ Boots for my mini that has worked for our purpose. The boots are two years old and holding up well to date.


Thanks for your reply. I didn’t know Easyboot makes mini sizes. I will have a look. I used the their Epics when trekking on my large horse but they were a bear to put on. 
Do you do a lot of hiking with your horses?


----------



## MaryFlora (Nov 18, 2022)

You’re welcome , Mink and I apologize for such a late reply! I’ve tried to walk several times a week anywhere from a short walk 20 minutes or so ro an hour or more. We just walk in our local rural area so no trekking in exotic or far flung places!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 7, 2022)

It was too wet to drive the boys today but we did get a nice little walk in


----------



## MaryFlora (Dec 7, 2022)

Love the pony train!


----------

